# Seed husk on beak?



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

So my tiel has had a seed husk stuck on her beak since Saturday night. I found a little raised bump on her beak right after she ate seeds so i'm pretty certain it's a husk. Anyway, I've waited to see if she'll rub it off herself but I don't think that will happen. It doesn't seem to be causing her any discomfort. Should I hold her in a towel and support her head by holding the cheek bones and then flick it off myself?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry, I don't want to be pushy but I don't want it to some how get infected (if that was possible). I want to do what I can, such as getting it off, before I put her to bed really soon. Thank you and sorry again, I just need an answer.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The beak is made of hard keratin, which is similar to your fingernail. It will not get infected just from having a seed husk stuck to it. 

If you want to brush it off, you can. If not, leave it alone. It really doesn't matter what you do in this case.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. Makes sense. I ended up holding her (which by the way, she was very calm ) and brushing it off. I thought it would be stuck on ther but it wasn't. All is well so thanks again. Newbie owner worrying about the most simplest things


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Grey got a piece stuck to his cere (nose) once. I brushed it off for him.. I think more for myself than him. He didn't seem bothered by it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My Sunny once had sweet potato beak for an entire week. And through two showers!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

meaggiedear: Yeah same scenario for me  I actually read that thread and I thought "hey, I would've freaked out the same way thinking it was a blister". Any who, how has that healed up?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> My Sunny once had sweet potato beak for an entire week. And through two showers!


That would totally drive me crazy! lol.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> My Sunny once had sweet potato beak for an entire week. And through two showers!


Ha, that's a good one. So was it orange for a whole week? Haha, cute little orange beak!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lettuce beak!









(Okay, I'm done now. )


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, priceless little moments. What a gorgeous bird you have there. Aren't lutinos just beautiful? She sure looks loved and taken care of by a wonderful owner. Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

i LOVE lettuce beak! Especially on my lighter lutino and white tiels..because they like to bathe in the lettuce and turn green


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Tell me about it! My white budgie LOVES carrots. His whole mouth turns orange from where he dive bombs into the carrots. I had to take the carrots away from him when he started pooping orange. He gets them in moderation now. lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Most of my birds will wipe their beaks when they are messy, but Willow (who is constantly in the food bowls and loves her veggies) just refuses to wipe hers. Sometimes she will let me but usually not. The messy beak is her signature look lol! Almost all the pics I have of her sport this look. She is so silly (that's your girl, meaggiedear)!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Peachy likes to wipe her beak on me or tries to do it on my laptop


----------

